# Απόσπασμα από τις Μεταμορφώσεις του Οβίδιου



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2010)

Το απόσπασμα το έχω στα γερμανικά:

In der Mitte des Weges, 
Ikaros, bleib, dass nicht dir Wasser beschwere die Schwingen,
Wenn zu niedrig du gehst, zu hoch, sie versenge das Feuer.
Fliege von beiden entfernt. Auch sieh nicht nach dem Bootes
Oder nach Helike hin und dem drohenden Schwert des Orion.
Halte die Bahn mir nach." Auch nützliche Lehren im Fliegen
Gibt er ihm noch und fügt an die Schultern das neue Gefieder.​
Τα λατινικά μου είναι στοιχειωδώς στοιχειώδη, αλλά από αυτήν εδώ τη σελίδα βρήκα ότι προέρχεται από το 8ο βιβλίο των Μεταμορφώσεων του Οβίδιου, τους στίχους περ. 203-209.
instruit et natum 'medio' que 'ut limite curras,
Icare,' ait 'moneo, ne, si demissior ibis,
unda gravet pennas, si celsior, ignis adurat:
inter utrumque vola. nec te spectare Booten
aut Helicen iubeo strictumque Orionis ensem:
me duce carpe viam!' pariter praecepta volandi
tradit et ignotas umeris accommodat alas.​
Να και μια αγγλική μετάφραση, από τον ιστότοπο του ποιητή *Tony Kline*, :

‘Let me warn you, Icarus, to take the middle way, in case the moisture weighs down your wings, if you fly too low, or if you go too high, the sun scorches them. Travel between the extremes. And I order you not to aim towards Bootes, the Herdsman, or Helice, the Great Bear, or towards the drawn sword of Orion: take the course I show you!’ At the same time as he laid down the rules of flight, he fitted the newly created wings on the boy’s shoulders.​
Έχει κανείς κάποια από τις ελληνικές μεταφράσεις; Ίσως την έκδοση της Ακαδημίας; (Στον γκούγκλη δεν βρήκα το έργο του μον. Μάξιμου Πλανούδη :)).


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 4, 2010)

Η ανέμη έχει τα οκτώ πρώτα βιβλία των μεταμορφώσεων σε μετάφραση των Α.Παπά Γεωργίου και Γ.Παπά Φωτίου. Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, δεν σκέφτηκα την Ανέμη! :) Το απόσπασμα (από τη μετάφραση των Α. Παπά Γεωργίου και Γ. Παπά Φωτίου --έτσι στον τίτλο) είναι:

«ίνα εις το μέσον της οδού τρέχης, Ίκαρε, λέγει συμβουλεύω ίνα, μη εάν χθαμαλώτερον πορευθής, το ύδωρ βαρύνη τας πτέρυγας, εάν δε μετεωρότερον το πυρ θα σε καταφλέξη μεταξύ εκατέρου ίπτα· και κελεύω ούτε προς τον Βοώτην ούτε προς την Ελίκην να βλέπης και το οξύ του Ωρίονος ξίφος· εμού οδηγούντος τέμνε την οδόν!» Επίσης και τας διδισκαλίας [sic] της πτήσεως παρέδωκε και αγνώστους πτέρυγας εις τους ώμους προσαρμόζει·​
Επομένως, αν υπάρχει και κάτι νεότερο, θα μπορέσω να το αξιοποιήσω... :)


----------



## pidyo (Jun 4, 2010)

Αγγλικές και γαλλικές μεταφράσεις online εδώ. [Το forum romanum είναι μάλλον η πληρέστερη συγκέντρωση κειμένων και μεταφράσεων λατινικής γραμματείας στο διαδίκτυο]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2010)

Αφού με ανεχόσαστε θέλοντας και μη, θα ανεβάσω και την δική μου προσπάθεια... ;)

Να με ακούσεις, Ίκαρε· στη μέση να πηγαίνεις,
να μην βαρύνει τα φτερά η δροσιά, αν χαμηλά πετάξεις 
και αν πετάξεις στα ψηλά, να μην στα κάψει ο ήλιος.
Πορέψου στα άκρα ανάμεσα –και προσταγή σου δίνω:
προς τον Βοώτη να μην πας, ούτε προς τη Μεγάλη 
την Άρκτο· μακριά κι απ’ του Ωρίωνα το τραβηγμένο ξίφος:
τη ρότα που σου δείχνω εγώ πάντα να ακολουθήσεις!»
Και όπως τον ορμήνευε στης πτήσης τους κανόνες,
στου νέου τους ώμους άρμοζε τις νιόκοπες φτερούγες.

Και όπως είπε μια ψυχή, να και η άρμοση! Από το μποστάνι στο πιάτο σας... :)


----------



## Themis (Jun 4, 2010)

Πολύ ωραία η προσπάθεια Δόκτορα, αλλά γιατί αφήνεις δύο στίχους χωρίς δεκαπεντασύλλαβο; Σαν να διακόπτεται η ροή της ανάγνωσης. Για παράδειγμα, ο 2ος θα μπορούσε να γίνει "βαραίνει τα φτερά η δροσιά, αν χαμηλά πετάξεις", με αντίστοιχη ίσως προσαρμογή του β' ημιστιχίου του επόμενου στίχου ("ο ήλιος σού τα καίει", ή "τότε στα καίει ο ήλιος", ή "ο ήλιος θα στα κάψει"). Και ο 6ος θα μπορούσε να γίνει "την Άρκτο· ούτε στου Ωρίωνα το τραβηγμένο ξίφος". Όλα αυτά χωρίς την παραμικρή αλλαγή της μετάφρασης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ Θέμη! :)


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2010)

Πάντως βγήκε πολύ καλό!


----------



## pidyo (Jun 5, 2010)

Πολύ καλό όντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2010)

Άντε να βάλω και τη νεότερη βερσιόν (όπου αντί για την άβολη Μεγάλη Αρκτο επανέρχεται η Ελίκη):

«“Να με ακούσεις, Ίκαρε· στη μέση να πηγαίνεις,
δροσιά βαραίνει τα φτερά αν χαμηλά πετάξεις· 
και αν πετάξεις στα ψηλά, ο ήλιος θα τα κάψει.
Πορέψου στ' άκρα ανάμεσα –και προσταγή σου δίνω:
προς τον Βοώτη να μην πας, ούτε προς την Ελίκη
ούτε προς του Ωρίωνα το τραβηγμένο ξίφος·
τη ρότα που σου δείχνω εγώ πάντα να ακολουθήσεις!”
Και όπως τον ορμήνευε στης πτήσης τους κανόνες,
στου νέου τους ώμους άρμοζε τις νιόκοπες φτερούγες.»


----------



## Themis (Jun 6, 2010)

Εξαιρετικό, θεσπέσιο, ανυπέρβλητο! Ποτέ δεν έχουμε λάβει τόσο καλό δοκιμαστικό. Και πότε σκοπεύετε να μας παραδώσετε ολόκληρη τη μετάφραση των Μεταμορφώσεων του Οβιδίου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2010)

Μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η προεγγραφή των συνδρομητών, φυσικά... :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2010)

Για αυστηρότερη τήρηση του μέτρου:

τη ρότα που σου δείχνω *'γώ* πάντα *ν' α*κολουθήσεις!” (διαβάζεις «παντά» ή αλλάζεις λέξη)
Και όπως τον ορμήνευε στης πτήσης τους κανόνες,
στου *νιου* τους ώμους άρμοζε τις νιόκοπες φτερούγες.»

Γράψε με στους συνδρομητές.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2010)

Απ' το κουκούλι πρόβαλε
ο μεταμορφωμένος,
ως ριμαδόρος άξιος,
καλός και διαλεγμένος.
Ο Πόπλιος, αν διάβαζε
πώς είν' μεταφρασμένος,
θα σε φιλούσε σταυρωτά,
θα 'ταν συγκινημένος.





Δόχτορα.


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 6, 2010)

Αν στο "πάντα" χρειάζεται οξύτονο, βάλε "πιστά".

Και γράψε κι άλλον έναν.


----------



## pidyo (May 5, 2011)

Δεν βρήκα πού αλλού να παραχώσω την πληροφορία: υποτίθεται πως ανακαλύφθηκαν 71 νέα αποσπάσματα (ή κάτι λιγότερο) του Οβιδίου.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2011)

Με την ευκαιρία: τι διαφορά έχουν οι _οβιδιακές_ μεταμορφώσεις από άλλες μεταμορφώσεις, τις _πρωτεϊκές_ ας πούμε; Χρησιμοποιούμε το επίθετο για φιγούρα και μόνο; Και γιατί τα λεξικά μας τις αγνοούν επιδεικτικά; Πρέπει να διαβάσω τις _Μεταμορφώσεις_ για να μάθω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2011)

Με όλες τις απαραίτητες επιφυλάξεις, έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι πρωτεϊκές μεταμορφώσεις αναφέρονται άμεσα ή έμμεσα σε φυσικά φαινόμενα και στη ραγδαία μεταβολή τους, ενώ οι οβιδιακές σε έμβια όντα.


----------



## pidyo (May 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: τι διαφορά έχουν οι _οβιδιακές_ μεταμορφώσεις από άλλες μεταμορφώσεις, τις _πρωτεϊκές_ ας πούμε; Χρησιμοποιούμε το επίθετο για φιγούρα και μόνο; Και γιατί τα λεξικά μας τις αγνοούν επιδεικτικά; Πρέπει να διαβάσω τις _Μεταμορφώσεις_ για να μάθω;


 
Ωραία ερώτηση. Συμφωνώ με τον Δρ7χ, ερμηνεύοντας όμως (όπως κι εκείνος, υποθέτω), όχι λεξιλογώντας. Το λογικό είναι οι οβιδιακές μεταμορφώσεις να αφορούν μεταβολές στην ανθρώπινη κατάσταση, και οι πρωτεϊκές να αφορούν κάθε είδους μεταβολή από οτιδήποτε σε οτιδήποτε. Στην πράξη, βλέπω με μερικά γκουγκλίσματα ότι και οι οβιδιακές μεταμορφώσεις χρησιμοποιούνται όπου να 'ναι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Είχε γράψει πρόπερσι ο Μπουκάλας μια πολύ ευμενή παρουσίαση της μετάφρασης τριών χιλιάδων στίχων από τις 12.000 των _Μεταμορφώσεων_ που έκανε ο καθηγητής Θεόδωρος Δ. Παπαγγελής. Η παρουσίαση κατέληγε: «Λατινικά δεν γνωρίζω, δεν μπορώ λοιπόν να κρίνω πόσο πιστή είναι η μετάφραση, αν πρέπει καλά και σώνει να θεωρήσουμε την πιστότητα προσόν. Ακόμα πάντως κι αν ο απομυθοποιητικά εύχυμος τρόπος που επιλέγει η μετάφραση για να αποδώσει τα νοήματά της συνιστά μια κάποια μεταμόρφωση ή παράφραση ή στοχαστική προσαρμογή του πρωτοτύπου, με την υπερανάδειξη μίας από τις φωνές του, αποφασιστικός και νομιμοποιητικός οδηγός θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί η ίδια η “αδιάλειπτη οβιδιακή ειρωνεία”, όπως την προσδιορίζει ο Παπαγγελής».

Ενδιαφέρει και κάτι άλλο το νήμα. Ξεκινάει ως εξής η παρουσίαση:
Σίγουρα φτάνουν τα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού για να μετρήσουμε τους ποιητές όλων των εποχών που από το όνομά τους γεννήθηκε ένα επίθετο με σχεδόν οικουμενική χρήση· αν υπολογίσουμε και τους πεζογράφους, θα χρειαστούμε και το άλλο χέρι, για να συναριθμήσουμε τα λήμματα «καφκικός» (ας θυμηθούμε παρεμπιπτόντως την ανατρεπτική κατά Κάφκα «Μεταμόρφωση»), «σαδιστικός» και «μαζοχιστικός». Παραμένοντας ωστόσο στην ποίηση, σκέφτομαι τον Ομηρο και τους «ομηρικούς καβγάδες», τον Δάντη και τη «δαντική κόλαση», τον Οβίδιο και τις «οβιδιακές μεταμορφώσεις»· τον Οβίδιο που το όνομά του το βρίσκουμε όποιο λεξικό ελληνικής και ρωμαϊκής ανθολογίας κι αν ανοίξουμε, με την επινοητική λογοτεχνία να παρατίθεται εκεί ως ισότιμη πηγή με την ξηρή μυθογραφία. *Φοβάμαι πάντως ότι το ζεύγος «οβιδιακές μεταμορφώσεις» δεν έχει πάντοτε αυτόματο αντίκρισμα, αφού αρκετά συχνά ο Οβίδιος εννοείται σαν μεταμορφούμενος, κάπως σαν τον Πρωτέα, και όχι σαν αφηγητής μεταμορφώσεων.*​
Και να που χτες, δια χειρός Μπουκάλα πάλι, ο *οβιδιακός* χρησιμοποιήθηκε χωρίς τις «μεταμορφώσεις», σαν συνώνυμο τού _πρωτεϊκός_:
Οι πανεπιστημιακοί των Προπυλαίων επισκιάστηκαν από την παρουσία του τρανού πλην οβιδιακού (λόγω των αλλεπάλληλων πολιτικοκομματικών του μεταμορφώσεων) Μίκη Θεοδωράκη.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_04/06/2011_1295424​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> Σίγουρα φτάνουν τα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού για να μετρήσουμε τους ποιητές όλων των εποχών που από το όνομά τους γεννήθηκε ένα επίθετο με σχεδόν οικουμενική χρήση· αν υπολογίσουμε και τους πεζογράφους, θα χρειαστούμε και το άλλο χέρι, για να συναριθμήσουμε τα λήμματα «καφκικός» (ας θυμηθούμε παρεμπιπτόντως την ανατρεπτική κατά Κάφκα «Μεταμόρφωση»), «σαδιστικός» και «μαζοχιστικός». Παραμένοντας ωστόσο στην ποίηση, σκέφτομαι τον Ομηρο και τους «ομηρικούς καβγάδες», τον Δάντη και τη «δαντική κόλαση», τον Οβίδιο και τις «οβιδιακές μεταμορφώσεις»[...]



Έχω την αίσθηση ότι εδώ υπάρχει πολύ υλικό για άλλη συζήτηση· είναι υπαρκτή και χρησιμοποιείται μεν αυτή η «δαντική κόλαση» αλλά μήπως είναι πιο σωστή «η Κόλαση του (κατά τον) Δάντη»; Ο «σαδιστικός» και ο «μαζοχιστικός» συνοψίζουν ολόκληρο το έργο και την κοσμοθεωρία των αντίστοιχων συγγραφέων --πού χρησιμοποιούμε αντίστοιχα το «δαντικό» πέρα από την κόλαση;

Και με τη λογική του χαρακτηρισμού του έργου τους, όπως στη δαντική κόλαση και στις οβιδιακές μεταμορφώσεις, μετριούνται πραγματικά στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού οι ποιητές και πεζογράφοι; Ο αριστοφανικός, ο πτωχοπροδρομικός, ο σεξπιρικός, ο μολιερικός, ο βυρωνικός, ο τσεχοφικός, ο ιψενικός, ο μπρεχτικός, πού είναι; Τέτοιο συμπέρασμα επειδή η γλώσσα δυσκολεύεται πια να φτιάξει επίθετα από τα τόσα δυσκολοπρόφερτα ξένα ονόματα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2011)

Μπράβο, μπρε δόχτορα. Γι' αυτό το έβαλα αυτό το κομμάτι, λίγο ξεκάρφωτο σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα. Σκέφτηκα ότι εδώ υπάρχει ψωμί για νήμα με αυτής της λογής τα επίθετα, αλλά δεν ήξερα πώς να το σερβίρω. Είναι καλή η ιδέα σου, ο προβληματισμός σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2011)

Όσο το ξανασκέφτομαι, νομίζω ότι ο Π.Μπ. ήθελε να πει για ονόματα που έχουν μπει τόσο βαθιά στη γλώσσα, που χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμη και από όσους δεν ξέρουν καν πού αναφέρονται αυτά τα ονόματα. Με άλλα λόγια, τα κριτήρια κλιμάκωσης είναι:

α) Χρησιμοποιούνται ευρύτατα, ακόμη και από όσους δεν ξέρουν καν ότι έχουν σχέση με ποιητές, συγγραφείς κλπ. Εδώ εντάσσονται κτγμ ο σαδιστικός, ο μαζοχιστικός κι από τα δικά μου, ο πτωχοπροδρομικός.
β) Χρησιμοποιούνται ευρύτατα, επειδή αναφέρονται σε ποιητές, συγγραφείς κλπ τους οποίους έχουν διαβάσει ή τουλάχιστον έχουν ακούσει οι πάντες (εδώ αρχίζει να μπαίνει στη μέση ένας υποκειμενισμός). Εδώ είναι π.χ. ο ομηρικός και ο αριστοφανικός.
γ) Χρησιμοποιούνται στενότερα, σε περιβάλλον ειδικών ή σε λόγιες τυποποιημένες συνάψεις. Εδώ είναι η κόλαση του Δάντη, εδώ είναι οι καφκικές καταστάσεις, εδώ οι μολιερικοί χαρακτήρες, εδώ οι τσεχοφικές γραφειοκρατίες, εδώ τα ιψενικά τρίγωνα, εδώ οι μπρεχτικές αποστασιοποιήσεις.

Αν ισχύει αυτή η ταξινόμηση που προτείνω, τα παραδείγματα του Π. Μπ. είναι ανάκατα. Ειδικά για τις οβιδιακές μεταμορφώσεις, μπορεί παλιότερα να ανήκαν στην κατηγορία (β), αλλά όπως δείχνει η σύγχυση με τις πρωτεϊκές, σήμερα πια σίγουρα μόνο στη (γ).


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2011)

Υποκειμενισμός ασφαλώς υπάρχει. Το πτωχοπροδρομικός με κανένα τρόπο δεν βρίσκω να έχει ίδια διάδοση με το σαδιστικός ή το μαζοχιστικός. Μάλλον στο γ' θα το έβαζα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2011)

Σωστό. Σκέφτηκα ότι στην α' κατηγορία εντάσσονται τα επίθετα που η προέλευσή τους είναι περισσότερο ή λιγότερο αδιαφανής, αλλά αφού προτείνω ως παράλληλο κριτήριο και τη διάδοση, είναι άστοχη η ταξινόμηση στην α' κατ.

Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε ίσως επίσης να δούμε με ανάλογη λογική και συνάψεις από άλλες επιστήμες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2011)

Πάντως οι _ομηρικοί καβγάδες_ (όπως και οι _βιβλικές καταστροφές_) είναι κατά την άποψή μου όροι πια αποστασιοποιημένοι από την ετυμολογία του επιθέτου, έχοντας παγιωθεί έτσι ως συνάψεις που εκφέρονται χωρίς πολλή-πολλή σκέψη για το πώς ακριβώς προήλθαν. Ναι, σχεδόν κάθε ομιλητής αν κάτσει να το σκεφτεί θα φανταστεί ότι κάποια σχέση πρέπει να υπάρχει με τον Όμηρο και τη Βίβλο αντίστοιχα, αλλά κττμά το σημασιακό κέντρο βάρους στους όρους αυτούς (ενν. για τις προαναφερθείσες συνάψεις) έχει μετατοπιστεί προς το τι σημαίνουν πλέον για τον τυπικό ομιλητή, κι όχι για τη σχέση τους με κάποιον συγγραφέα ή έργο. Κάτι σαν το _γης Μαδιάμ_· όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε αμέσως το τι σημαίνει, σχεδόν όλοι υποψιαζόμαστε ότι κάπου στην Αγία Γραφή πρέπει να αναφέρεται, αλλά σχεδόν κανένας δεν θυμάται (ή γνωρίζει) ότι απαντά συγκεκριμένα στον _Αββακούμ_. Και κτγμ το εξόχως ενδιαφέρον κομμάτι της παρούσας συζήτησης που αφορά τα ανθρωπωνυμικά θα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί εδώ: Ο Ιώβ είχε ιώβεια υπομονή: Ανθρωπωνυμικά.


----------

